# Why isn't it an Infiniti?



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

Ok, the kind of thing that could result in a torrent of abuse, but here goes...

As somebody for whom the Skyline/GTR mystique does nothing for me, i.e. like most of the car driving population, I do wonder if Nissan missed a trick by not making the GTR the halo car for the Infiniti range, and thereby giving that badge a much needed boost of testosterone in Europe. It would have also helpfully stopped my neighbour from attempting to compare her Note with my GTR.

Daft? Already discussed? Slap round the head with a shoe?


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

PS - by "mystique does nothing for me", I mean the history. The GTR is an awesome car, I love it to bits.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

scampbird said:


> As somebody for whom the Skyline/GTR mystique does nothing for me


Why are you here then ? Goodbye :GrowUp:


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

The Infiniti "brand" here in the UK is dead as a do-do! Nissan make good cars but their PR is dire. I suspect the UK vehicles will come and go...as will the dealers. I'd dread to think what residuals are!


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

The very fact that it's badges a Nissan adds to the underdog, unexpected giant killer status, if it was badged a Infiniti it would suffer from a far higher expectation as default, a kin to Lexus producing a celica, it would be straight away be scrutinized to a different standard, it's all about perception, and I think if anything Nissan get more exposure for the fact that it is a Nissan outlapping Porsche on the ring. If your really that bothered remove the nissan badge like most marque obsessed people do! LOL


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Unlike Lexus's(Toyota) new posterchild the LF-A, the GT-R has been under the Nissan brand for decades.

ps. I love complementing Lexus snobs on their 'nice toyota', so the branding thing is really a mute point.
Much like beetle... I mean Porsche owners etc.


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

bobel said:


> The very fact that it's badges a Nissan adds to the underdog, unexpected giant killer status, if it was badged a Infiniti it would suffer from a far higher expectation as default, a kin to Lexus producing a celica, it would be straight away be scrutinized to a different standard, it's all about perception, and I think if anything Nissan get more exposure for the fact that it is a Nissan outlapping Porsche on the ring. If your really that bothered remove the nissan badge like most marque obsessed people do! LOL


Good points. I'm not badge obsessed, I owned a Honda NSX, bought when it was 18 months old for a great deal of money.

Glad you kept the reply adult, pity not everyone manages it.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

scampbird said:


> Good points. I'm not badge obsessed, I owned a Honda NSX, bought when it was 18 months old for a great deal of money.
> 
> Glad you kept the reply adult, pity not everyone manages it.


This is a club / forum for whom the Skyline/GTR mystique DOES do something for them so your initial post I feel was rather uncalled for. You obviously felt you had to get that of your chest, I hope you feel better for doing so :flame:


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

imattersuk said:


> This is a club / forum for whom the Skyline/GTR mystique DOES do something for them so your initial post I feel was rather uncalled for. You obviously felt you had to get that of your chest, I hope you feel better for doing so :flame:


Up until the R35 the Skyline range really didn't grab me. I'm sorry if that offends, thought I truly struggle to understand why. This was a genuine question, after all many think the NSX would have fared better in this country had it been part of an Acura range (doubt it personally, but some point to much better US sales).


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

I was always under the impression that the Infiniti name and the variant cars produced under that was purely for the US market and was never intended for the UK.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Infiniti are all soft and squishy; GTR quite a bit more hardcore.

Clearly with the Huggy Bear spec M and the MY11's new softer ride, Nissan may not have made up it's brand mind yet.

GTR based Renault Alpine anyone?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

The GTR badge has the power to lift infiniti's profile in europe, so its a valid question imho

mook


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Lift it where - The "Sky-Line" LOL


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Infiniti badge would put me off to be honest, it's a "Nissan GT-R" I love the perception of the lowly brand it suits me down to the ground, maybe its after years of owning fast Ford's lol!


----------



## scampbird (Jan 24, 2011)

AndyBrew said:


> Infiniti badge would put me off to be honest, it's a "Nissan GT-R" I love the perception of the lowly brand it suits me down to the ground, maybe its after years of owning fast Ford's lol!


Not sure it would put me off, but I know what you mean. I do like the fact its a leftfield choice, not the obvious. I also like the fact its barking bloody mad.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

scampbird said:


> Not sure it would put me off, but I know what you mean. I do like the fact its a leftfield choice, not the obvious. I also like the fact its barking bloody mad.


Each to their own I guess, for me an important part of the car is where it's come from, its pedigree and the Nissan Skyline's is second to none, hence a car badged an Infiniti would be something dreamt up by a marketing geek regardless of how capable the car is.

But your probably right in reality, just glad I got mine with a Nissan badge on it.

A friend of mine bought a Porsche 911 a few months ago, I mentioned to him I had bought a new car, he asked what was it, I said "a Nissan", he said "what time are we meeting for beers?".....

the next time we met in person he said "f&@king hell" :chuckle:

brilliant I just love it :bowdown1:


----------

